# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Öin 4.3 milyar dolarlık yatırım anlaşması imzaladı

## ozzylive

üin Devlet Başkan Yardımcısı şi Cinping ve beraberindeki 58 üin şirketinden 100 işadamının ziyareti, iki ülke arasında birçok yeni işbirliğinin kapısını araladı. Cinping, iki günde 4.3 milyar dolarlık işbirliği ve yatırım anlaşmasına imza atıldığını söyledi. üin Devlet Başkan Yardımcısı şi Cinping, “İşadamlarımız Türkiye tarafıyla yaklaşık 4.3 milyar dolarlık ekonomik ve ticari anlaşmalar imzaladılar. Başbakan Erdoğan’ın üin’e gelmesini bekliyoruz” dedi. 

*Nükleer enerji*
Türkiye İhracatçılar Meclisi (TİM) tarafından Hilton Convention Center’da düzenlenen, “Türkiye - üin İş Forumu”nun açılışının ardından iki ülke arasında enerji, tarım ve gemi yapım inşası gibi çeşitli alanlardan oluşan toplam değeri 1,3 milyar dolarlık 29 anlaşma imzalandı.
Başbakan Yardımcısı Ali Babacan, üinli bankalara Türkiye’de iş yapma çağrısında bulunarak, şunları söyledi: “Karşılıklı lisanslar konusunda iki hükümet olarak da bir çalışma başlatmış durumdayız. üin bankalarının Türkiye’de daha fazla iş yapması, buraya daha fazla şube açması, daha çok sayıda üin bankasının Türkiye’yi baz almasını arzu ediyoruz. Türk bankalarının da üin’de daha faal olmasını istiyoruz.” Toplantının ardından gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtlayan Babacan, nükleer enerji alanında Enerji Bakanlığı ile üin’in ilgili birimleri arasında bir diyalog süreci başlayacağını söyledi. 

*19 milyar dolar açık* 
TİM Başkanı Mehmet Büyükekşi, şöyle konuştu: “Son 10 yılda üin’den ithalatımız 23 kat, üin’e ihracatımız 12 kat, dış ticaret hacmimiz 21 kat artış gösterdi. Bugün 24 milyar dolara yükselen ticaret hacmimiz söz konusu. üin, Türkiye’nin en fazla ihracat yaptığı 21., en fazla ithalat yaptığı 3. ülke konumunda. Ancak ikili ticarette Türkiye aleyhine gerçekleşen açık 19 milyar dolar. üin ile ticaret hacmimizi 30 milyar doların üzerine çıkarmayı hedefliyoruz.” 

*Pekin 3 milyar dolarlık Türk tahvili alabilir*
Ekonomi Bakanı Zafer üağlayan, üin’in 3 milyar dolarlık Türk tahvili alabileceğini söyledi. “Türkiye - üin İş Forumu” sonrasında Bakan üağlayan, gazetecilerin sorularını yanıtlarken, üin Başkan Yardımcısı’nın Türkiye’ye yaptığı ziyaretin son derece olumlu olduğunu bildirdi. Türkiye’de yatırım yapacak olan üin firmalarının her türlü yatırım desteğinin, üin hükümet tarafından sağlanacağını belirten üağlayan, “üin Devlet Başkan Yardımcısı’nın bilhassa bize ifadesidir bu. Ben de bunu ilk defa burada sizlerle paylaşıyorum” dedi.

----------

